# Fahrberichte zum Revox 29er



## bergamont (24. März 2011)

Wir haben hier einige Fahrberichte zum Bergamont Revox 29er gesammelt. Wer am Thema 29" interessiert ist, kann hier eine Menge Infos nachlesen.

*Revox 6.1*

Ralph Gerlach schreibt in seinem Blog Racing-Ralph

*Revox 9.1*

Beim Schweizer Forum Twentyniner Bike Community findet sich eine Einzel- und ein Vergleichstest. Beides derzeit noch in Arbeit.
Wer dem Englischen mächtig ist, kann auch auf Twenty Nine Inches einen Bericht nachlesen.

Bilder und genaue Ausstattungslisten zu den Bikes findet Ihr auf unserer Webseite.


----------



## cafescup (24. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe da mal eine Frage.

Ich warte nun bereits schon recht lange auf mein Revox 9.1. Es heißt immer wieder das es bals eintrifft. Aber wann 

Hat jemand dies bezüglich jemand eine Info?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (25. März 2011)

Hi Cafescup,

Wir bedauern die längere Wartezeit und arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Auslieferung. Ich kann momentan nur um etwas Geduld bitten und hoffe hier im Laufe der nächsten Woche konkrete Angaben machen zu können.


----------



## rschwarz (3. April 2011)

ERSTER






erster eindruck das ist kein fahrrad


das ist eine rakete


----------



## cafescup (3. April 2011)

rschwarz schrieb:


> ERSTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Glückwunsch  ich warte und warte und warte............

@ Thomas

gibt es schon Neuigkeiten?

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## chris29 (4. April 2011)

Wir haben die Nachricht das unsere bestellten 6.1er Revox in der Woche vor Ostern kommen sollen, genau wie die bestellten Fullys. Die Platoons machen übrigens einen guten Eindruck! Hab den ganzen Samstag die Bikes zusammengeschraubt und gestern mal eines Probe gefahren. Ich denke Sie werden sich in unserem Verleih gut schlagen  (www.harzagentur.de)


----------



## bergamont (4. April 2011)

@cafescup
Wir arbeiten die Bestellungen Stück für Stück ab, habe Dir aber auch eine PM mit Details geschickt. 

@all
Wir haben noch eine schicke Flash-Animation zum Thema 29er auf unsere Facebook Seite geladen - schaut sie Euch an, kann jeder sehen.


----------



## cafescup (28. April 2011)

Ähhhm... Zweiter *** freu***

So nun geil.. es ist da und gleich hab ich`s noch ein kleines bisschen gepimt 




Nach der ersten Testfahrt kann ich nur sagen.... Supergeil.....

Die lange Runde folgt am Samstag

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rschwarz (30. April 2011)

Glückwunsch Cafescup !

welche größe ?
was wurde geändert ?

mfg


----------



## cafescup (2. Mai 2011)

rschwarz schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Cafescup !
> 
> welche größe ?
> was wurde geändert ?
> ...



Danke, und es macht mal richtig Spaß.

Ich bin 180cm und fahre Gr.M

Änderungen aktuell:

- Bremsscheiben XT SM-RT76M (besserer Druckpunkt , viel leiser und bissig)
- Lenker Easton Monkeylite Carbon 680mm
- Griffe Acros
- Vorbau Thomson x4 Elite 100mm 0°
- Sattelstütze Thomson
- Sattel Selle Italia XC SLR ;Modell `11
- Sattelklemme Hope
- Flaschenhalter Tacx Tao
- Pedale XTR

Ja und den 10mm Spacer unter dem Vorbau nach oben gesetzt.

Das Bike sieht jetzt noch besser aus als es eh schon ist

Ich kann Dir gerne noch ein aktuelles Pic einstellen.


Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rschwarz (2. Mai 2011)

hallo,

ja immer rein hier mit den bildern 

xl bei 185cm 

meine änderungen :

- sattel syncros am (weiß/schwarz) durch die breite sattelspitze gut beim
  klettern da das vorderrad bei steilen stichen zum steigen neigt

- griffe ergon gx2 (ich mag hörnchen), die orginalen sind ein witz da sollte
  man lieber gar keine mitliefern

- großes kettenblatt gegen ein 44er xt getauscht, mehr speed 

- tacho, spd-pedale, flaschenhalter

problemthemen :

- die bremse, italienische diva - ständig am singen und zicken

bin jetzt auch soweit das ich mal andere bremsscheibem probieren will
geht das problemlos mit den xt scheiben (v180/h160) ?

- die reifen, raketen ja aber man braucht dann auch ein nasa team hinter sich, der vordere ist nach etwas über 500km kaputt und der hintere schon fast fertig die 1000er marke erreicht der nicht. ich finde für eine erstausstattung eines solchen bikes (marathon/tour) einen reinen wettkampfreifen zu nehmen ist nicht die beste wahl.

aber alles in allem ein super bike das mir bestimmt noch eine menge spaß machen wird.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (2. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann Dir die XT nur empfehlen. Die funktionieren absolut problemlos.

Ich werde wohl auch ein 44er Blatt montieren, aber jetzt teste ich das mal ne Weile so.

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## rschwarz (2. Mai 2011)

ok dann werde ich die xt scheiben mal probieren, muss da sonst noch was getauscht werden ? ruhig mal nen foto reinsetzen

mfg


----------



## cafescup (2. Mai 2011)

rschwarz schrieb:


> ok dann werde ich die xt scheiben mal probieren, muss da sonst noch was getauscht werden ? ruhig mal nen foto reinsetzen
> 
> mfg



Photo dauert aber ca. bis Donnerstag. 
Aber sonnst brauchst Du nichts tauschen.


----------



## FW-Michl (26. Februar 2012)

Eine Frage, ich wiege 125 kg, gibt es da Probleme mit dem Revox 2.2 oder 5.2 ?

Also ich meine nicht nur der Rahmen, sondern allgemein.

Bin Neueinsteiger und will einfach Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## CRISKAD (26. März 2012)

Nun habe ich mir ein Revox 8.2 zugelegt und muß sagen ich bin begeistert mal abgesehen das mein Sattelrohr anfangs öfter mal eintauchte,scheint ein Schwachpunkt zu sein.Habt ihr auch die Erfahrung gemacht?

G:MC


----------



## Quast (28. März 2012)

Das Problem habe ich bei meinem 8.2 nicht, wobei ich die Sattelklemme auch fest dran habe. Und ich hab ne BBB 400er Stütze drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRISKAD (28. März 2012)

Quast schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich bei meinem 8.2 nicht, wobei ich die Sattelklemme auch fest dran habe. Und ich hab ne BBB 400er Stütze drin.


 
Super danke für die Info nach etlichen diskussionen mit HIBIKE bekam ich eine neue Stütze(Stylo)und nun ist es ok.Könnt ihr mir noch etwas über andere Bremsbelege verraten?ich habe meine schon richtig gut eingefahre bin aber nicht zufrieden sie machen zu viel nebengeräusche.Ich möchte sie bei der ersten Inspektion bemängeln.

so long erst einmal


----------

